# Johnson Drain/Creek is...



## JPCauz (May 1, 2001)

DEAD. My wife would say its me. Most of the time I would say it is me :banghead3 , however for 6 hours, all that I could muster were 3 river-vacuums. Has the construction damaged this stream/drain/creek so quickly? Is the DNR still stocking the "Original", albeit accidental, home to the brown trout in our great fishing state?
Cant wait to get up to the "Pere".
JPC


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

The water has been low for years. I have only caught two trout in many days of fishing there. The water has been muddier, the bottom siltier, and the flows slower. I think the new construction out there destroyed what was left of a fragile river. It was bound to happen. I would put money on it that it looks like any other branch of the Rouge in three years once the fertilizers pick up.

Personally, I now live to far away to fish Johnsons. The people around there don't care and they lost a beautiful little gem.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'm afraid you guys are right about the effects of the construction in the area.


----------



## stoneflyguy (Mar 13, 2002)

i've hit Johnson's creek at least half a dozen times since opening day, i've had really good luck only at one spot. each visit i catch/release at least 6 or 7, they're small though 8"-9", i've only had a few that were 10".....

just an observation....because of the low water level they're piled up in the deep holes, by piled up i mean i've seen 10-20 at one time.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Its probaly not dead now at least with water levels anyways.It should if anything have some good flow to it with all the rains as of lately.If anything its problaly at flood stage right now.Maybe this will help improve fishing there as well.


----------

